# I Hope Someone Can Help!



## KAYLINDA (Aug 10, 2005)

Whenever I click on a thread it opens just fine.  I begin to read the first post...then all of a sudden it takes me to the last post on that page.  I have checked my options.  It is set to read the oldest first.  Please Help!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 10, 2005)

It's just the way the page loads - if you give it a couple more seconds it will finish loading.  It happens to several people.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 10, 2005)

Kitchenelf..I waited...but it just sits there on the last post of the page...not the number 1 post.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 11, 2005)

It sounds like it may be more your computer than a problem with the site.

Does anyone else have this problem??  

Hopefully we'll get some answers Kay - hang tight.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 11, 2005)

ok - does it do this when you click on the link in your e-mail saying someone has posted?

If so, it is taking you to that post, which would usually be the last one - unless others have posted after it - but it would still take you to that post, not the top of the page.

If you just click on a thread from within the site it shouldn't do that.

Is that what's happening?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 11, 2005)

Also, when you set your posts to read Linear - Oldest First - did you click the submit button at the bottom of the page before exiting that page?


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 11, 2005)

It is the threads on the site...and yes, I hit submit.  Oh well...I'm getting used to scrolling back up to the top now...lol.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 11, 2005)

Do you mean after you hit submit?  It stays at the last post?  It's supposed to do that.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 12, 2005)

Boy...I've really confused you now....lol.  No...that was in answer to setting the linear button to oldest post...then I hit submit.   

If I click any thread to read it....it stays on post #1 for about 3 seconds...then skips down to the bottom of the page....making me scroll back up to the first post to read it.


----------

